# Fertilizing pigeon eggs



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey All,

Am I right in saying pigeon eggs must be fertilized within 48 hours of being laid? 

I have a pair that I removed one cock and repaired the hen about 5 days ago and she just laid the first egg today. 

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Am I right in saying pigeon eggs must be fertilized within 48 hours of being laid?
> 
> ...



I thought it was 24 hours.......if she's been with this cock for 5 days and he has mated with her, he's the father.......if they've been together and haven't mated, the egg is probably infertile.......not sure exactly what you're asking....but that's my answer........


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I thought it was 24 hours.......if she's been with this cock for 5 days and he has mated with her, he's the father.......if they've been together and haven't mated, the egg is probably infertile.......not sure exactly what you're asking....but that's my answer........



Yes Renee, That is what I was asking. I wanted to know for sure if the eggs are fertile who the father would be. Thanks

Ace


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Fertilizing? Can you find out if the 1st egg is fertile with-in 24 hours or 48? I doubt it...It usually take about 5 days right?..Just be careful on the egg ...Don't drop it like some of us did...I know it happened to me few weeks ago...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Fertilizing? Can you find out if the 1st egg is fertile with-in 24 hours or 48? I doubt it...It usually take about 5 days right?..Just be careful on the egg ...Don't drop it like some of us did...I know it happened to me few weeks ago...


No, you can't KNOW in the first 24 or 48 hours.......but if the birds actually mated, you can ASSume that the eggs are fertile and IF THEY ARE, then you know by who.......that's what he was asking.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> Fertilizing? Can you find out if the 1st egg is fertile with-in 24 hours or 48? I doubt it...It usually take about 5 days right?..Just be careful on the egg ...Don't drop it like some of us did...I know it happened to me few weeks ago...


If you look close when candling the egg you can tell if an egg is fertile three full days (72 hours) after they start setting it. You will be able to see the redish circle (blood) with a dark spot in the middle.

Ace


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> I have a pair that I removed one cock and repaired the hen about 5 days ago and she just laid the first egg today.
> 
> Ace


If the new cock sits on it, I do think he think that is his egg, but as long as they incubate the egg, I think that's all it matters...

Just to correct my question about the egg being fertile with-in 24 or 48 hours...I don't think you can tell if the egg/s are layed with in the short period of time...For what I know/understand after 4-5 days then that's when you can tell if the egg/s are fertile after the end egg is layed...


----------

